# tecumseh ohh60/OH195 won't stay running



## djw (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm trying to get the kids cart running - it has a Tecumseh OHH60 which seems to be equivalent to the OH195. 

It's been sitting idle for a while, but when primed, it will start, run for a few seconds, and die. 

If I hold the primer pushed in, it will continue to run/idle indefinitely (but that's not of much help to them . As soon as I release the primer button, it will cough, and apparently the choke mechanism flip a few times to keep it going, but it will shortly die.

Any suggestions as to how to solve what appears to be a carb/fuel delivery problem. The engine does not have a lot of use and is still pretty new.

Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

for how long of a while? the carb could have gummed up passages, jets, etc. a good tear down and cleaning should fix, soaking first, then end it off with spraying the passages out.


----------



## djw (Nov 8, 2005)

It's been sitting the better part of a year.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i'm guessing no fuel stabilizer?


----------



## djw (Nov 8, 2005)

Excellent guess.


----------



## djw (Nov 8, 2005)

well, I cleaned out the carb (it looked pretty clean anyway), fresh fuel. 

Same symptom - won't stay running. I can hold the primer in and it will run, albeit poorly, as long as it's held in.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok, just to make sure, look over the primer bulb for holes that are not supposed to be there, did you take the primer bulb out? and clean there?


----------



## djw (Nov 8, 2005)

I did look it over pretty carefully, but could not see a way to extract it without damaging the bulb.

There is a spot that looks slightly abraded, but I tried starting with a finger covering this part to see if there could be come sort of air leak. I did check carefully to see if there were any openings but did not see any. I spose I could rubber band a piece of a plastic bag over the bulb to make sure...


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Hard starting OHH60*

I had the same problem with my cart. First park it in front of a tree for safety. Take air filter off and look in carb as you pump bulb 6 times. See if gas comes up pipe/nozzel. That will tell you if carb is clean. Hold throttle open and spray a little starting fluid into engine. Release throttle plate to closed position. Then pull cord but immmediatley push throttle plate open -above idle speed with your left hand - to keep it running. You will have to goose the throttle on carb to keep it running. The cart will want to go forward so that is why you parked it against at tree!! Let the engine warm up for 4 -5 mins while you hold the throttle above idle speed. Then you can adjust the idle speed allen head screw on carb so it idles at a speed that does not make the cart move forward. Once warmed up the Tec. engine will start no problem. The Tec 6 HP is a bugger to start unless you hold the throttle plate faster then idle speed.Good luck and tell the kids not to start it unless Dad is around again safety first!!


----------



## Mishel (Sep 15, 2005)

hi there

If anybody needs a manual for Tecumseh OHH50 I think I found one for free! I used it and it's good to have it 

ups, link
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

Mishel


----------



## Mishel (Sep 15, 2005)

well, acctualy it is for L head engines not for OHV but the rest is almoust the same...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, the link should be around somewhere in the "helpful links" thread i beleive, lots more great info in there as well.


----------

